# Parading Effigies of Leek-wearing Taffies



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

...according to Wikipedia's entry on the nursery rhyme, _Taffy was a Welshman_,



> This version seems to have been particularly popular in the English counties that bordered Wales, where *it was sung on Saint David's Day (1 March) complete with leek-wearing effigies of Welshmen.*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taffy_was_a_Welshman#cite_note-Opie1997-0

No surprises that this effrontery was carried out by our pig-fucking, hedge-dwelling nemeses across the border.

So, has anybody else heard of these orchard-based, Englisch KKK sessions, or are there any historical records (or even early daguerrotypes) that document our long and terrible oppression at the hands of the rosy-cheeked, big-handed, smock-wearing Jethro hordes?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

No - but I am shall soon be starting on my Aled Jones wearing just a leek effigy ready for next year!


----------



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - but I am shall soon be starting on my Aled Jones wearing just a leek effigy ready for next year!



'Fess up, are you from Ludlow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

bendeus said:


> 'Fess up, are you from Ludlow?


No - infact I am not sure I have ever been to Shropshire. Is it even a proper county?!


----------



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - infact I am not sure I have ever been to Shropshire. Is it even a proper county?!



Yes, it is but a vassal to Herefordshire - the Mordor of the West country


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

I am from Yorkshire. We own the world. Except Surrey. But that's only 'cos we don't want it!


----------



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am from Yorkshire. We own the world. Except Surrey. But that's only 'cos we don't want it!





> The *Wars of the Roses* were a series of dynastic civil wars for the throne of England fought between supporters of two rival branches of the royal House of Plantagenet: the houses of Lancaster and York (the "red" and the "white" rose, respectively). They were fought in several sporadic episodes between 1455 and 1485, although there was related fighting both before and after this period. *The final victory went to a relatively remote Lancastrian claimant, Henry Tudor, who defeated the last Yorkist king Richard III and married Edward IV's daughter Elizabeth of York to unite the two houses.*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wars_of_the_Roses



> Henry VII was born at Pembroke Castle in the west of Wales on 28 January 1457. His father was Edmund Tudor, 1st Earl of Richmond and his mother was Lady Margaret Beaufort.
> Henry's paternal grandfather, Owen Tudor, originally from the Isle of Anglesey in Wales, had been a page in the court of Henry V



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_VII_of_England

All ur bases are belong to us.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

*stomps on some male voice choir records*


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, we are the original and true Britons after all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2011)

are the Welsh Defence League aware of this?


----------



## bendeus (Nov 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> are the Welsh Defence League aware of this?



I believe he's been informed, yes


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 4, 2011)

in a pale echo of this, I started working in Bristol recently, and have had an amount of good-natured ribbing about if I am going to steal stuff. I should be outraged, but being a valley boy I like to play up to it shamelessly, more than I get annoyed about it. Interestingly, none of it from Bristolians or West Country folks...just other English bastards wot lives there.

Anyway, I thought Taffy stole the 'blind man's beef' (the thieving welsh git)


----------



## mattie (Nov 6, 2011)

Where can I get one of these effigies?


----------



## bendeus (Nov 7, 2011)

mattie said:


> Where can I get one of these effigies?



Just get your mum to knit you one of these


----------



## bendeus (Nov 15, 2011)

My exhaustive research indicates that Taffy effigy parading was not limited to the pig-fuckers, but even came to London.

There was also sinister, racist confectionery crafting.



> Samuel Pepys in 17th century noted how Welsh celebrations in London for St David's day would spark wider counter celebrations amongst their English neighbours: life sized effigies of Welshmen were symbolically lynched, and by the 18th century, the custom had arisen of confectioners producing 'Taffies' - gingerbread figures baked in the shape of a Welshman riding a goat - on St David's day!



http://lbwangola.blogspot.com/2011/02/st-davids-day-tuesday-1st-march.html


----------



## bendeus (Nov 15, 2011)

Samuel Pepys said:
			
		

> March 1st. Up, it being very cold weather again after a good deal of warm summer weather, and to the office, where I settled to do much business to-day. By and by sent for to Sir G. Carteret to discourse of the business of the Navy, and our wants, and the best way of bestowing the little money we have, which is about L30,000, but, God knows, we have need of ten times as much, which do make my life uncomfortable, I confess, on the King's behalf, though it is well enough as to my own particular, but the King's service is undone by it. Having done with him, back again to the office, and in the streets, *in Mark Lane, I do observe, it being St. David's day, the picture of a man dressed like a Welchman, hanging by the neck upon one of the poles that stand out at the top of one of the merchants' houses, in full proportion, and very handsomely done; which is one of the oddest sights I have seen a good while, for it was so like a man that one would have thought it was indeed a man*.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 4, 2011)

I am outraged!


----------

